# be quiet! Pure Rock



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 29, 2015)

be quiet! looks to take over the entry level cooler market with their new Pure Rock heatsink. Offering the exceptional build quality you know and love and a top-notch silent fan, it has the specifications and features you'd expect. Its relatively tame price just improves its value for those looking for good, quiet, and affordable cooling.

*Show full review*


----------



## Freedom4556 (May 8, 2015)

AMD memory in an Intel board made me giggle.


----------

